

MIT's Flyfire Turns Swarms of Autonomous LED Copters Into Floating 3-D Displays - pinstriped_dude
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-02/mits-flyfire-swarms-helicopters-3-d-displays

======
ratsbane
That is very cool. How might they keep the helicopters from bumping into each
other at such close proximity?

